# Licking?



## GSD Fan (Sep 20, 2010)

Do you let your dog lick you? If you do, do you put limits on the licking (no mouth or face licking) or it just doesn't matter where your dog licks you?

I have let my past dogs lick me. Hands and legs, but I'm just not into letting a dog lick your face. Just thinking about it reminds me of this commercial in which a woman came home and her dog licked her in the face after drinking out of the toilet.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

my dog will lick wherever he feels like it,
if my dog is going for the face i turn my
face and let him lick my cheeks.


----------



## PupperLove (Apr 10, 2010)

I let my dogs lick me, but not a lot. I find it really annoying sometimes when they lick at my legs or feet. Especially Arlo, the food obsessed lab needs to lick everything he sees to make sure he's not missing something edible. I don't mind mild licking, but they need to lay off because sometimes it just feels gross, or I'm not in a licking mood, lol.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

yup, licking with a modicum of temperance.


----------



## Kaidsmom (Oct 12, 2009)

I let Kaid lick me but he is not a big licker, he usually gives very polite kisses. My boxer on the other hand will soak you in slobber any given chance....which can be a little much.


----------



## Smiling_Shepherd (Aug 23, 2010)

It's dangerous to laugh too near them if they are happy it can get you a wet tongue in the mouth


----------



## Melgrj7 (Jul 5, 2009)

I don't let Nash lick me, but he does, a lot. We have been very unsuccessful in teaching him to control to his tongue . . . we have pretty much given up on it. He tries to make out with everyone he meets too, I have to warn people before they go to pet him. The way he does it reminds me a lot of a puppy submitting to older dogs, obnoxiously licking their mouths/faces.


----------



## Dennq (Jun 21, 2010)

Cheeks are ok but I don't do licking my mouth but occasionally they sneak one in.


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

Ah, I see I'm not the only one with a French kisser!:wub:

The licking thing is part of a dog's natural behavior, one that I don't discourage. In making our dogs polite members of our human world, we have to suppress so many of the other, less appropriate behaviors. I feel like licking is a rather benign, if sometimes icky, socially acceptable behavior


----------



## HayesEquineArt (Oct 5, 2010)

They're dogs, they lick...lol. I don't have any problem with it....it's not like they're licking INSIDE of my mouth


----------



## vicky2200 (Oct 29, 2010)

I dont mind them licking my face, but obviously if I just saw them lick their butt or eat poop, the answer is no. But in most cases it doesnt bother me. Ive never gotten sick from it, so probably isnt doing any real harm. My one dog drools alot and occasionally he really is in a licking mood... I dont let him lick my face when he is like that because he might just sit there for 20mins licking..


----------



## pawpaw (Dec 1, 2010)

I don't really like it but have been unable to stop it. It's not that big of a deal


----------



## Lesley1905 (Aug 25, 2010)

doggiedad said:


> my dog will lick wherever he feels like it,
> if my dog is going for the face i turn my
> face and let him lick my cheeks.


I do the same! Sometimes he'll try and stick his tongue in my mouth lol


----------



## Locknload (Nov 8, 2010)

No face licking for me. I've seen where that tongue has been....

The face licking ended abruptly one day for my husband when he was playing with Storm and all of a sudden I hear "She's got CAT POOP in her teeth!!!"


----------



## Denali Girl (Nov 20, 2010)

I will let her lick me but not on my face.....we are dealing with a little poop eating problem right now and if she sneaks a bite or two her breath is.....well......yuckkk. This dog does some wierd stuff lol.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I don't always have a choice when I'm sound asleep and the tongue hits me from my collar bone to my forehead.


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

As long as Dharma hasn't been eating poo, I don't mind. Supposedly humans have more bacteria in our mouths than dogs do. And when she is sitting next to me and sneaks one across my face, I feel like she is just saying "Mom, I love you".


----------



## EdBud (Jul 16, 2010)

Gretchen isn't a big licker, except for when my Daughter comes home. She'll get a couple on the face.

Hands with food on 'em will get a lick, but she's just not the licking kind. Licking is a puppy's way of telling Momma that they're hungry and I'm guessing that instinct is what's telling her to keep it to a minimum (?). 

Now my cat, Princess, on the other hand...she has a severe 'licker problem'. 

We got her from a local shelter as a wee kitten and she's part Siamese. My wife says that's why she's such a licker. It's OK, though. She does need to be stopped, but, she's a sweetie.


----------



## King&Skylar (Jun 3, 2010)

Skylar licks me, doesn't matter where, but there's a limit as to HOW MUCH i can handle. My brother's rotti/lab isn't allowed to lick me, she takes it way to far LOL.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

PaddyD said:


> yup, licking with a modicum of temperance.


Wow! Nice word usage... :toasting:


----------



## lisgje (Sep 3, 2010)

Have always let my dogs lick me. I just know to keep my mouth shut! LOL Though Shane tried to get his tongue in my nose once and that was not pleasant. He almost seemed to be laughing at me!


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

I don't being licked by dogs, but my dogs have different ideas! Bianca loves to lick, and my Golden did too although Bianca is more enthusiastic about it. If you lean down and your face is in her range she will lick you. She will also come up and lick my arms. It's funny because I don't mind if my cats lick me but I don't like when the dogs do. I guess it's because cats don't slobber LOL they leave your skin drier than when they started.


----------



## Achielles UD (May 26, 2001)

I do not like "Licky" dogs. The ones that lick and lick and just wont quit... They lick your hand they lick your face/arm/leg anywhere that is exposed. 

So, to combat this, I just don't permit licking in most situations. I don't encourage it so it doesn't happen. Because it isn't a regularly allowed event, my dogs rarely attempt to lick me. But have learned it's ok when I stick my chin out and ask for "kisses"


----------



## Hercules (Aug 1, 2010)

I voted "Yes, I let Fido lick me, but not in the face or certain areas." but both dogs are trained to lick my face when I have an anxiety attack or a PTSD episode to snap me out of it. other than that I don't let them lick my face.


----------



## Msmaria (Mar 2, 2013)

Dexter is a one lick pony, thank goodness. my maltipoo will lick your face raw if you let him, it bothers me and I have to make him stop after 3.


----------

